# The Lubyanka, Moscow



## Zofo (Aug 9, 2004)

I've been around this building several times and it is still quite a frightening place up close. When you come out of the Lubyanka metro station it's pretty much in your face. The huge statue of Dzerzhinsky was pulled down a la Sadam in Baghdad and there's a big flower bed there now. Even so, the place is steeped in evil history. Below is a web description of the Lubyanka.

The Lubyanka actually consists of three buildings. The main yellow building, which is often shown on television, predates the Revolution and was taken over by the Bolsheviks in 1918. Containing the Lubyanka prison, this building is now the headquarters of the Border Troops, and it also contains a single Federal Security Service (FSB) Directorate. The Federal Security Service headquarters building is the gray one to left side, No. 1/3. whose construction began under Andropov and was finished under Chebrikov.
Since 1984 (when KGB chief Yuri Andropov became chairman of the Communist Party and decided to improve the KGB's public image) tourists have been able to visit a KGB museum in a gray stone building behind the Lubyanka. The upper floors are KGB offices, but the ground floors are used for conferences and a clubroom for retired KGB offices, featuring a disco, among other things. And since the Soviet collapse in 1991, Russia's intelligence agencies have tried to create an impression of openness, giving guided tours through the yellow Lubyanka. The new KGB Museum, which is open to the public, is housed in the Lubyanka building. Across the square from the Lubyanka is Dyetsky Mir (Children’s World), the largest children’s shop in the country.


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 9, 2004)

Interesting stuff Zofo, sounds like it would be worth a visit if I ever get to that part of the world.  :mrgreen:


----------



## rotorwash (Aug 9, 2004)

Gives me the shivers.  Thanks, Zofo


----------

